# fiance has a fetish for morbidly obese women



## angelphire315 (Feb 3, 2014)

I am 30 my fiance is 23. He has divulged his fantasy with me and I am grateful. I am a very sexual woman and want to please him in a way that drives him crazy. However, I am feeling so insecure now that I know what turns him on. 

I have always had an issue with how I look and feel. My heaviest was 250 lbs. I am now 184 lbs. He has always made me feel sexy and confident - up until now. 

I am working so hard on losing weight but now I know that he is completely turned on by women that are morbidly obese (600 lbs). I can't even watch those TV shows anymore. In fact he threw me for a loop when he knew a particular woman on one of these shows used to have her own sex site and he told me all about it. I feel so sorry for the lives these women have but to know that my fiance sitting next to me can only see these women as sexually arousing makes my stomach turn. 

He keeps telling me that he wants a hot, sexy, fit wife and only wants to "feel a heavy woman sit on his chest" (specifically). His main fantasy is to have me ride him while another much heavier woman sits on his chest crushing the air out of him. Which scares me enough. He wants me to make out with her and please her on top of him. He also has a fetish with having this very large woman sit on his face. I have done some research and found this to be referred to as Queening. 

It took me a long time to be confident enough to do this for him (sit on his face I mean) and he loves it, granted I do to because it opens up a whole new way to receive pleasure but I can't orgasm like this which is frustrating. I am too worried about my own insecurities to fully enjoy it. 

I have so many emotions of this scenario running through my mind it makes me sick. Our relationship is strained because of it. I no longer feel "safe" around any women because he is sexually drawn to all shapes and sizes.

He is adamant that he loves only me and does NOT want sex with any other woman. But he DOES want this scenario desperately. 

I am worried that I will never be able to full-fill his desires for a lifelong happy marriage sexually. I don't know if I'm being crazy jealous, insecure, or ridiculous. Any advice on how to full-fill him and gain confidence and security for me?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Well I see two options get a new fiancé or start eating.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

angelphire315 said:


> He keeps telling me that he wants a hot, sexy, fit wife and only wants to "feel a heavy woman sit on his chest" (specifically). His main fantasy is to have me ride him while another much heavier woman sits on his chest crushing the air out of him.


He's got a death wish for sure.

What a way to go.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

lenzi said:


> He's got a death wish for sure.
> 
> What a way to go.


Have a 600 lb woman sit on his face and get assfixiated.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

angelphire315 said:


> I am worried that I will never be able to full-fill his desires for a lifelong happy marriage sexually. I don't know if I'm being crazy jealous, insecure, or ridiculous. Any advice on how to full-fill him and gain confidence and security for me?



There are a lot of issues here, but I will focus on only one. What do you think is the real problem here? His obesity fetish or your insecurity?

I ask because I noticed that no less than *SIX TIMES* in your post you mention your confidence or insecurity. You seem to be focused like a laser beam on your body image. Exactly what are you insecure about? That you DON'T weigh 600+ lbs???

Or are you insecure thinking he will leave you for a morbidly obese woman? How long do you think that would last? 

Anyway, PLEASE don't gain weight for him and destroy your health. I'm strongly in favor of spouses fulfilling each other's fantasies, but not at the cost of their health. If you are open to the idea of a threesome with an obese woman, more power to you. But ask him if he would be equally open to a threesome with some muscular, trim guy?


----------



## MissFroggie (Sep 3, 2013)

600 lbs??? I know my maths is a bit rusty, but isn't that over 40 stone? Do people that size exist on this planet? Then again, I'm not half the woman he's after...I'm about a sixth!


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

MissFroggie said:


> 600 lbs??? I know my maths is a bit rusty, but isn't that over 40 stone? Do people that size exist on this planet? Then again, I'm not half the woman he's after...I'm about a sixth!


I took my son out to Pizza Hut, I sat a across three ladies that maybe went over 250lbs. I can't even imagine a 600lb woman being able to leave the house, let alone sit on a guys face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

And I thought my foot fetish of ladies feet was odd.....to each their own I guess.

Since he wants a heavy woman on him, sitting on his face, riding him, etc. why not try wearing a very heavy weighted back pack?

Add another 50+ lbs......and when you're done, just take it off?


----------

